# Edge of bully dog chip.



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Have a 2014 cummins with the DEF not trying to delete. Bully dog triple dog or edge juice with attitude CS programmer for my truck? Bully dog has less power but much cheaper. Idk anything about them. Edge is 150 hp and 360 ft lbs. mainly need this to re calibrate new tire size but a little more power never hurts. Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I've blown a motor back in 07' on an 06' 6.0 f350 (before I knew a about deletes and customs) with an Edge Juice installed. Added great power for just a canned tune but it sucked for the motor. Just my dos centavos. No opinion on the Bully Dog as I've never had one.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I ran the Edge Juice with Attitude on an '04 Duramax, man it gave it lots of power, but i think it was a little much and ended up trading that truck before it had issues. Put it on "extreme" and it would smoke all 4 tires, lol.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

If you are going to install a tuner then I would look at other options and do the deletes. You wont regret it and your motor will thank you.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't delete my motor spike it's the 14 where they went to exhaust fluid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

letsgofishbro said:


> Can't delete my motor spike it's the 14 where they went to exhaust fluid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can delete it. Delete the EGR while you're at it. You'll have a whole new truck that isn't choked with BS.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

letsgofishbro said:


> Can't delete my motor spike it's the 14 where they went to exhaust fluid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely you can. Just dang near double the price installed as it was just three to four years ago. Pos libs.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

letsgofishbro said:


> Can't delete my motor spike it's the 14 where they went to exhaust fluid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As the other guys said, you can delete all of the emissions stuff. Yes it could void your warranty but so would a bully dog or any other programmer. Once you delete you will plug off the DEF fluid line to keep it from crystallizing. I did all of this on my last truck. I wouldn't mind helping if you decide to go this route and want some help doing the install. I dont have any experience with dodges but the instructions are easy to follow.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

But no one makes a chip to do the deletes on my truck yet. Supposedly there's a guy that will rewrite my ecu. I have the extended warranty I can remove my chip before warranty work it's all too easy have removed and re installed a buddies many times to go in for warranty work. The new cummins with the exhaust fluid is different due to if no exhaust fluid the truck won't run over 5 mph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.rollinsmokediesel.com/pd-2013-2015-cummins-6-7-performance-tuning-click-for-pricing.cfm

You can delete a 14 now. You need a bully dog to unlock the ecm then you can tune with efi.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

letsgofishbro said:


> The new cummins with the exhaust fluid is different due to if no exhaust fluid the truck won't run over 5 mph.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 2011 F250 had the DEF and the tuner turned all that **** off. The dodge tuners do the same thing. Are you looking for more power or to correct the speedometer for larger tires? If you just want to correct the speedo then you can go to Dodge and they will reflash your ECM for the correct tire size. They might charge you about $100 or might do it for free depending on the guy doing it.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm looking for it all. Ordering a collage from the link above. Tuner, bully dog exhaust for the delete some other delete and yada yada. Thanks guys found exactly that I was looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Let me know how you like after you get it installed. I haven't pulled the trigger on mine yet.


----------



## ibefishin (Feb 16, 2010)

bigmike said:


> http://www.rollinsmokediesel.com/pd-2013-2015-cummins-6-7-performance-tuning-click-for-pricing.cfm
> 
> You can delete a 14 now. You need a bully dog to unlock the ecm then you can tune with efi.


^^^ what he said. Pricey but worth every penny IMO. Totally different truck. Just save all your factory exhaust parts...


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Ibefishin have you done yours? Haven't pulled the trigger yet because wife wants a new vehicle and haven't decided if she is taking mine and I'm getting a new one or what. How do you like yours now with all the deletes and power? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

